# Original Song - Grey in April



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Quite a few people have told me that this is their favourite track off my EP, which is such a pleasant surprise. It's really nice to have a bare-bones, acoustic-driven track that's been received well. Cause of that, and also because I wanted to record this acoustic one last time before I returned it (it was lent to me for my EP recording sessions), I played a live acoustic version of Grey in April. Here it is  






And here's the actual track from the EP -

Spotify link - 



YouTube -


----------

